# Sync Apple TV Macbook apres remplacement du disk



## Chienfou (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai acheté mon macbook et apple TV en novembre. Mon macbook a plante il y a quatre jours et le disk a du être change. Je n'avais pas (Encore!) fait de sauvegarde du disk  Je me suis dis, pas grave !, toutes mes photos,vidéos et ma musique sont sur mon l'apple TV. 
Helas, je ne trouve pas le moyen de telecharger le contenu de l'apple TV sur mon nouveau disk Macbook. Avez vous une solution?


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu es dans une situation très critique ! Que te propose iTunes lors de la détection de l'Apple TV ? Car je ne pense pas que iTunes puisse transférer les morceaux achetés comme il le fait avec un iPod par exemple.

Quant à tes photos et à tes morceaux de musique ou films non achetés, la seule façon de t'en sortir est d'ouvrir l'Apple TV et de placer son disque dur dans un boîtier externe pour aller tout rechercher "à la main". Ce n'est pas très dur, le gros morceau en caoutchouc sous l'Apple TV est simplement collé, et après il y a quelques vis Philips #0 ou Torx #6 ou #8 je ne sais plus, non le plus difficile cela va être de trouver un boîtier externe qui soit du format du disque de l'Apple TV, puisque ce disque dur de 2,5" n'est pas d'un format SATA ni IDE, mais PATA. Voici un lien pour la bidouille de l'Apple TV :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=214272&st=0

Dernière solution, hacker ton Apple TV pour avoir accéder à son disque dur, je n'ai jamais tenté personnellement et je crois que l'on ne peut pas faire cela sans passer par un effacement du disque dur - à vérifier sur le site suivant :

http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html

Sinon je ne veux pas te lancer la pierre, sachant que tu dois être déjà passablement accablé par cette affaire, mais ne pas avoir fait de sauvegarde alors que tu dispose de Time Machine sous Léopard... quel dommage, alors que tu avais sous la main un outil de sauvegarde parfaitement sûr et très facile à mettre en &#339;uvre !


----------

